# Pellet Grill Purchase Help



## BlacksBbqMke (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello Forum:



So I’m looking to add to my collection. I’d been searching the web for a nice sized grill, with WiFi capabilities. My search has led me to my somewhat final of a list. My main point of interest is maintaining consistent temps across the cooking areas. Price isn’t an issue as my budget is right around 2k. If anyone has any of these grills, or has any insights or information that might help me make a good purchase I’d love to hear from you.




Yoder YS640
Rec Tec RT-700
Weber Smoke Fire
GMG Prime Jim Bowie
Pit Boss Lockhart


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2020)

I don't have a pellet popper and most likely never will. From what I've seen on this site the Yoder's and Rec-Tec's get a ton of action and produce some great cooks. Guys also seem to rave about the customer service of the Rec-Tec. Good luck with your decision. RAY


----------



## mike243 (Feb 9, 2020)

I am a fan of Weber equipment, that said my Pit Boss has been great, I don't have wifi on my model. No real reviews on the new Weber yet  but I feel that it will work well. Mac is another top rated unit in case you haven't heard of it. I also don't know what the different warranty's are for each and that might make a bit of difference in the end, Be aware that the upper cabinet of the Lockhart runs a lot cooler than the main chamber or at least that's whats being reported, good luck picking 1 lol


----------



## SlickRockStones (Feb 9, 2020)

Lone Star Grillz new 36” and 42” are due out this spring at $1895 and $2095.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 9, 2020)

Weber makes some good stuff, no doubt. I think the jury is still out on their new entry into the pellet grill market. I've heard some really good stuff about the Yoder. I cannot speak first hand about either of those however being that I've never owned one. I do have the RT 700 Bull as do our good friends 

 sandyut
 and 

 snakehead
   I absolutely love my RT 700 and wouldn't trade it for love nor money. Matter of fact I'm about t start liquidating cookers since getting this one a few months ago. It is rock solid, dependable, well built, and the Rec Tec customer service absolutely world class. Apparently money seems to be less of an issue than finding the right grill but if you're looking to possibly spend a bit less, another very good friend 

 woodwindricky
 has a Camp Chef Woodwind that he absolutely loves and has turned out some fantastic food. I know because I've gotten to eat some of it    Out west there's a fellow named 

 Smokin' in AZ
 that has a Rec Tec 390. It's smaller but that was the idea. He transports it between 2 houses and a motor home. He's posted some stuff that he's done with that grill that's just breath taking. I know this probably doesn't help a lot but just tossing out some options for you to consider.

Robert


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 9, 2020)

I started with a GMG DB, great grill, but not so great at smoking low and slow.
I stepped up to the Yoder YS640s. This cooker has a great grilling feature with grill grates and the ability to grill directly over the fire box. Additionally, this cooker has the ability to low and slow while maintaining very consistent temps. You must be patient and let the controller settle in on your temp setting, but once there, the pit runs very consistent. Mine does not have the fireboard controller like the new ones, but over all these are wonderful machines.
As far as I can tell, all other machines have a centralized fire box, this good for grilling but the grate temp runs a little high for low slow cooking. The Yoder has the firebox to the far left, allowing you to cook low slow from center and right. This keeps the meat away from direct heat.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 9, 2020)

I have a Camp Chef Woodwind that I retrofitted with their PID WiFi controller and I am very happy with.

However,  any of your choices should serve you well.

Good Luck,

John  

 BandCollector


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 9, 2020)

Your list looks like a good one. I choose Rec Tec Stampede but Grilla Grill Alpha was a very close 2nd.


----------



## schlotz (Feb 9, 2020)

Did you look at MAK's?


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 10, 2020)

Yep the REC TEC RT340 is a fantastic smoker, and as Robert said I would not trade it for anything.


----------



## SCOOTER JACKSON (Feb 10, 2020)

BlacksBbqMke said:


> Hello Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ive got  a 2019 yoder YS640 im moving into an apartment with no porch and need to sell it. runs great, smoked 12 packers for a wedding no problem. but it doesn't have wifi not sure if yoder has a adapter kit for it yet. i usually use  wifi/ blu tooth probe like inkbird or chugod and just maually set the temp unless a some major cold wind blows in, i just set and forget and just watch the inkbird on my phone. i like the reliability/accuracy of the probes from inkbird and chugod.  i built a custom cart on big castors and added a stainless wrap around tray to it. if your interested let me know.


----------



## millerlitetime2001 (Feb 18, 2020)

BlacksBbqMke said:


> Hello Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the GMGJB. Have had for 2 years.minor bug downloading update that customer service talked ne through  on phone.


----------

